# Flounder Gigg for sale.........



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Selling a LG. CommercialStainlessFlounder Gigg it has great holding barbs even for Fish over 10LBS.and a Breaker Bar that breaks their neck upon Gigg thrust which eliminates the need for a 2nd Gigg,Boat follies and turning around and losing Fish. 

Hit em Fast and hard the 1st time, 1st pass andgettem in the Boat.

Pictured Below with standard Flounder Gigg.

1st i'll take it-65.00


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking, why are you selling it? How well does it work on mud bottom?


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

I have 3 of them.....it is effective on mud especially due to the fact Flounder can suck to a mud bottom greater than on sand....where alot of Flounder Giggs come out empty handed!!! The only draw back is Sometimes getting them offdue to the barbs holding powerif it's a smaller Flounder in soft mud eye them up and just hit them with 2 prongs instead of all three it just comes down to Floundering experience and knowledge.

I will leave it up for another day- then pull it and move to another site.


----------



## lingbat (Nov 4, 2009)

nice gig,


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Going once...Going Twice....


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *jigmaster (11/25/2009)*I have 3 of them.....it is effective on mud especially due to the fact Flounder can suck to a mud bottom greater than on sand....where alot of Flounder Giggs come out empty handed!!! The only draw back is Sometimes getting them offdue to the barbs holding powerif it's a smaller Flounder in soft mud eye them up and just hit them with 2 prongs instead of all three it just comes down to Floundering experience and knowledge.
> 
> I will leave it up for another day- then pull it and move to another site.


The reason I asked is because I knowthat gig is not worth shit in the mud. Aggressive barbs like that will not push through and will bury the flounder in the mud. Pain in the ass. You need a work a little more on your floundering"knowledge".


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like itd be sweet for those nasty nights on pickens when you have to haul ass and fight getting washed on the beach though. Id try it out but not for 65 bucks


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (11/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *jigmaster (11/25/2009)*I have 3 of them.....it is effective on mud especially due to the fact Flounder can suck to a mud bottom greater than on sand....where alot of Flounder Giggs come out empty handed!!! The only draw back is Sometimes getting them offdue to the barbs holding powerif it's a smaller Flounder in soft mud eye them up and just hit them with 2 prongs instead of all three it just comes down to Floundering experience and knowledge.
> ...


DFA is right. Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Stick a fork in it- this one is done!

Moderator please close Post


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I dont see the picture.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I think I hurt is feelings so he deleted the pictures.


----------

